# Dave Canterbury "guarantees" this slingbow will "kill a deer in a heartbeat"



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

This might be the most watched slingshot video on youtube, certainly up there with 3.5 million views.

At 10min04sec Canterbury says:

*"you can kill big game with this, it will kill deer in a heartbeat, I guarantee you"*

If it was so easy, how come no one has ever even claimed to have done this in all these years? Does anyone believe this?


----------



## Rock in Flight (Feb 25, 2016)

Legality?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This needs to be in the Hunting section.


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

Henry in Panama said:


> This needs to be in the Hunting section.


yea, thanks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It is beyond question that a slingbow can kill a deer. The teenage daughter of one of our members took a buck with a slingbow a couple of years ago. But guaranteeing that it can do it "in a heart beat" is BS. This kind of video, in my opinion, does the sport a great disservice by making people who don't know any better believe that slingshots are suitable for big game hunting. In a survival situation, I would use a slingbow for big game only if I had no firearms (even a .22 handgun would be better) or proper archery equipment.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think previous posters hit the nail on the head. In most jurisdictions, it is not legal to hunt deer with a slingbow. Also, arrows kill by exsanguination ... the prey bleeds to death. That does not happen "in a heart beat". In 99% of cases, a large animal like a deer will run after being shot. And unless you hit the heart or penetrate both lungs, it will take a while for the animal to die. In most cases, a slingbow will not have enough power to go all the way through both lungs. Just check out some archery hunting videos and see what happens when the animal is hit ... and most of the ones you see are "successes" ... you do not see the huge number of merely wounded animals that are either not recovered or that are recovered only after a long track. And these are ones shot with pretty powerful long bows or crossbows, which are a lot more powerful than a slingbow.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've known tournament archers, damn good shots . Never out of the five ring . Draw down on a live animal and they get buck fever .


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I think a slingbow would be perfect for shooting carp. Just because you CAN stick an arrow in a deer at ten yards does not mean it's a good idea.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

You would have to be close and I doubt you would get a complete pass thru. That's not a bad thing. I fixed bladed broadhead will continue to cut as the deer runs away and the arrow bounces around.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I didn't think a .22 pistol was leagal to use.


----------

